# Salt truck spring assist options



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Looking to reduce rear end sag on our 2006-2008 salt trucks. All are chevy 2500's. Looking for thoughts on adding a spring or installing air bags.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Superior L & L;2054152 said:


> Looking to reduce rear end sag on our 2006-2008 salt trucks. All are chevy 2500's. Looking for thoughts on adding a spring or installing air bags.


If its fleet trucks, I would add a leaf.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I have heard good things about air bags, I chose to put F550 suspension in my f350. It sits high and rides like a lumber wagon empty. It performs nice with a little weight and have yet to see it sag. Little weak with the 5.4 loaded.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

We added leafs in every truck, although we did it as the springs needed replaced. If I were putting a Vbox in a brand new truck, I wouldn't hesitate to add the spring - it's a work truck, the ride quality is hardly different especially when it's hauling a trailer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Did you check into replacing the spring packs?

I've found it to be better than adding a leaf and very reasonable. 

If you still need more, air bags are the way to go.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

adding a leaf will do little for the sag but does help. Mine are swr 3500 with the added leaf and airbags and I prefer the air bags for the adjustment.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Not to concerned about ride quality . Cost and function is all


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I guess I need to check the spring shop on cost. Air bags are about $300 plus install


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd put Timbrens in the rear. Simple and cheap.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

On a truck that old, I would start with new spring packs, seems like it was a couple hundred bucks more than adding a leaf to old worn out springs.

I want to say I did a 550 for around $1200 a few years back. Fronts and rears.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Superior L & L;2054211 said:


> I guess I need to check the spring shop on cost. Air bags are about $300 plus install


If I had to do it again I would get the air bags. $ 300.00 seems reasonable. What could they want for labor? $150.00.

Never had a air bag. They worked good on a f150 with trailer. Truck did not look save without them. Compare the extra suspension cost to the air bag.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

All our fertilizing trucks get 3 extra leafs. Sending a brand new salt truck in monday for 2 leafs also. Last thing you want is motor vehicle officer hassling your guys because the truck is an easy target and just looks overweight. Price for us with labor is typically right around $300 with labor.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Maclawnco;2054247 said:


> All our fertilizing trucks get 3 extra leafs. Sending a brand new salt truck in monday for 2 leafs also. Last thing you want is motor vehicle officer hassling your guys because the truck is an easy target and just looks overweight. Price for us with labor is typically right around $300 with labor.


This would make the extra suspension more reasonable than the air bags.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Maclawnco;2054247 said:


> All our fertilizing trucks get 3 extra leafs. Sending a brand new salt truck in monday for 2 leafs also. Last thing you want is motor vehicle officer hassling your guys because the truck is an easy target and just looks overweight. Price for us with labor is typically right around $300 with labor.


300 with labor for 3 springs?


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Freshwater;2054254 said:


> 300 with labor for 3 springs?


Yes, 3 additional on each side.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Maclawnco;2054258 said:


> Yes, 3 additional on each side.


Where you at in ohio?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2054153 said:


> If its fleet trucks, I would add a leaf.


I HATE to admit this......But I agree with you............


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

JD Dave;2054212 said:


> I'd put Timbrens in the rear. *Simple and cheap*.


Pretty Mulch sums you up.......:salute:



Mark Oomkes;2054213 said:


> On a truck that old, I would start with new spring packs, seems like it was a couple hundred bucks more than adding a leaf to old worn out springs.
> 
> I want to say I did a 550 for around $1200 a few years back. Fronts and rears.


Not everyone has Monarcy Money........:whistling:


----------



## lawns4life (Aug 19, 2011)

Superior L & L;2054211 said:


> I guess I need to check the spring shop on cost. Air bags are about $300 plus install


I had John R Spring in Troy add 2 leaf springs on each side the rear end of my 09 F250. They charged about $350. Well worth it, the truck sags significantly less with a load than before. I chose that over air bags because once its done you can forget about it and not worry about anything.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

A set off over load springs would work good, they only come in contact after you put weight on it but I am not sure if you can add them if they didnt have OEM. I would check with Beatie in Flint or John R in Troy.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

LapeerLandscape;2054334 said:


> A set off over load springs would work good, they only come in contact after you put weight on it but I am not sure if you can add them if they didnt have OEM. I would check with Beatie in Flint or John R in Troy.


Beatie has always treated us well. I'll give them a buzz and ask


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Superior L & L;2054370 said:


> Beatie has always treated us well. I'll give them a buzz and ask


They have been there a long time. Good people.


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

Superior L & L;2054211 said:


> I guess I need to check the spring shop on cost. Air bags are about $300 plus install


I just upgrade/ replaced my rear springs this year to 5k spring a sidealso with helper/over loadpring as i snapped on last year and they were 300 for the pair with out install, which i end up doing myself, air bags are nice also, i have air bags that came with the on board compressor, i dnt know if i would get the bags were you have to fill at the license plate with an air hose the on board system is very nice as you can adjust the bags at any given time and the montior tells you your pressures and what not when empty you just leave ghe bags at 5/10 psi and bags will life the load to no sag and you will notice a big big difference in how the truck handles


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

JD Dave;2054212 said:


> I'd put Timbrens in the rear. Simple and cheap.


$179 for our Chevys. Will this help? I've seen many people talk of these, but never used them


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Basically all it does is extend your existing rubber stop on your rear springs. So they only work when you overload the truck. The ride isn't the best as a rubber block is your suspension when loaded. Adding extra leafs effects ride all the time so with Timbrens your truck will ride like stock when not loaded.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, what did you decide.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

$400 a truck at Beatie spring. Trying to get one in next week, then a couple the following.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

I've always run Timbrens on my salt/hauling trucks. If you install them when the truck is new than the springs will last much longer over time. The Timbrens won't allow the truck to sag real bad in the first place.


----------



## squarewheel (Oct 29, 2015)

We use Super springs in all of our salt trucks. Install them yourself in 5 minutes.


----------

